# قاموس بالاختصارات الموجودة في الهندسة الصناعية



## الوفاء (3 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
كثيرا ما نجد في كتب الهندسة الصناعية بعض الاختصارات التي تتعلق بمواضيع بالهندسة الصناعية 
فمن هنا فكرت بعمل قاموس لهذه الاختصارات وبدءت في ذلك فقمت بتجميع بعضها اتمني ان تفيدكم 
EOQ:Economic Order Quantity
HACCP:Hazard Analysis Cirtical Control Economic
GMP:Good Manufacturing Practices 
MRP:Material Requirment Planning
CPM:Cirtical Path Method
CIM:computer Integrated Manufacturing
TQM:total Quality Management
CAD:Computer aided design
CAE:Computer aided engineering
CAM:Computer aided Manufacturing
CNC:Computer Numberical Control
AC:Adaptive Control
CAPP:Computer Added process Planning 
GT:Group technology
هذا كل ما جمعته لحتى الان وارجو من الجميع المساعدة في هذا الموضوع لاستكمل القاموس 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
مع تحياتي 
الوفاء


----------



## الحالم (6 يوليو 2006)

JIT: just in time
MRP2: manufacturing resource planning
QC:quality control
QA: quality assurance
مشكوووور علي الفكرة


----------



## أرض الأحلام (7 يوليو 2006)

RIRO: right-in, right-out

FIFO: FirstIn, First Out

PERT: Progam Evaluation and ReviewTechnique Chart

Scm: Supply Chain Management

 ERP:Enterprise Resource Planning

ESS: Executive Support Systems

BOM: A Bill of Material

MPS: Master Production Schedule

MAD = Mean absolute Deviation

MSE = Mean Squared Error

MAPE = Mean Absolute Percent Error

SCADA:Supervisory Control and Data Acquisition


*BPR:Business Process Reengineering*

*Mega Pi: Measurement Evaluation Goal identification Analysis 
Plan and select solution Implementation of the solution

and thanks wafa for your job>>
*


----------



## الوفاء (9 يوليو 2006)

مشكورين علي المرور وايضا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (17 يوليو 2006)

شكراً لك......


----------



## فتوح (24 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك على ما وضحتم وعرفتم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الف شكر للوفاء وجميع من شارك............:30:


----------



## salman (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا للجميع ولكم تحياتي


----------



## Saadc2 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

ومشكورين وما قصرتو


----------



## ABDO1983 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا الموضوع الجيد..... الله يعينكم على إكماله


----------



## احمد ابراهيم شاهين (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*عاجل جدا*

اريد معلومات عن محاكاه النظم بالغه العربيه


----------



## ABDO1983 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك على ما قدمت


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على جهودكم ويمكن اضافة المصطلحات التالية
QCC- quality control circles
TQC- total quality control


----------

